# Great inspiration for tomestones



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Vlad inspired me to post this...

Here in Knoxville is a cemetery called Old Gray which was established in 1850. I have always been in awe of the old stones, monuments and crypts there. Here are some pics I took one day. The file sizes are large to maintain detail so I only put a few here. You can see more on my photobucket link if you want at:

Enhanced Photos pictures by Cassie777 - Photobucket

And here's a link to more Old Gray info if you're interested:
http://www.discoveret.org/oldgray/

A random crypt:









A random overview:









A HUGE celtic cross. The name MEAD is well above your head.









Just to give some scale to some of the obelisks, I made hubby pose by one...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The Celtic cross reminds me of the cemetery we went to in Ireland. Does this cemetery have any civil war soliders buried there?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

There are a lot of civil war soldiers buried there, from both sides of the war.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Great stuff Cassie, thanks for sharing, I've added that link to my original thread, I'm going to keep adding on there as I find new links!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I really like the stone that looks like its draped in a cloak. 2nd pic, 2nd from the right.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Great stuff Cassie, thanks for sharing, I've added that link to my original thread, I'm going to keep adding on there as I find new links!


Great idea Vlad. It'd be good to have one thread with good tomb sources. In fact it was your thread that made me think of posting the Old Gray Cemetery pics.


----------

